# Black Orchid Betta?



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

What defines a black orchid betta? I've been confused on this. I know it's the color, but how is it defined? I have a black and blue crowntail and I was wondering if he is a black orchid. Can someone help me figure this out?


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Your boy does look like a black orchid crowntail, black orchids generally refer to a black betta with bue patterns through the fins, here is a picture of Secret my black orchid crowntail...........


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

It can be any tail type, but usually CT. Basically its a black fish with blue or green irid on the body and either blue rays, or blue webbing between rays.

Your boy is pretty close. He should have black ray extentions, but I think that would still be considered one. Theres no true definition for one because its not showable according to IBC standards


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks a bunch guys!  and Secret is gorgeous! I love CTs with long rays.


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh that's okay and thanks! Secret is huge about 2-3 times the size of a fully grown halfmoon and yet he is not a giant just has really huge fins!


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Haha, yeah. He's gorgeous. My boyfriend was drooling over him. xD


----------



## Coug96 (Mar 31, 2020)

aemaki09 said:


> It can be any tail type, but usually CT. Basically its a black fish with blue or green irid on the body and either blue rays, or blue webbing between rays.
> 
> Your boy is pretty close. He should have black ray extentions, but I think that would still be considered one. Theres no true definition for one because its not showable according to IBC standards


I have always loved Bettas. Have had many in my lifetime. Now that we are staying home i bought another. A black orchid. Why aren’t they able to be shown?


----------



## Coug96 (Mar 31, 2020)

Coug96 said:


> I have always loved Bettas. Have had many in my lifetime. Now that we are staying home i bought another. A black orchid. Why aren’t they able to be shown?


----------

